# Next PM?



## User62651 (Aug 27, 2017)

May saying she'll go in 2 years. Trying to take some control and have a legacy of sorts me thinks. 
Is she right and will she last even that long?
Surely by announcing the end makes her position even weaker? No authority at all.
Think if she's going she should go now.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			May saying she'll go in 2 years. Trying to take some control and have a legacy of sorts me thinks. 
Is she right and will she last even that long?
Surely by announcing the end makes her position even weaker? No authority at all.
Think if she's going she should go now.
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't heard this, but if it's true I don't disagree, fancy working a 2 year notice!


----------



## User62651 (Aug 27, 2017)

Could be fake news as it's the Mirror online carrying the story.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 27, 2017)

Probably the worst PM ever, after Gordon Brown. As to who next? What a dearth of decent politicians. If it was to be a Tory, David Davies. If it was to be Labour, bring back David Milliband.


----------



## Don Barzini (Aug 27, 2017)

Or to put the question another way: how would you like to be executed?!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 27, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Probably the worst PM ever, after Gordon Brown. As to who next? What a dearth of decent politicians. If it was to be a Tory, David Davies. If it was to be Labour, bring back David Milliband.
		
Click to expand...

There was a worse pm in between those two. I can understand why TM might want out since she inherited a real poisoned chalice.

Unfortunately, I can't think of any current front bench politicians who seem like good candidates for pm at the moment. Maybe the tories could get Ruth Davidson to swap Scottish politics for Westminster?


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 27, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			There was a worse pm in between those two. I can understand why TM might want out since she inherited a real poisoned chalice.

Unfortunately, I can't think of any current front bench politicians who seem like good candidates for pm at the moment. Maybe the tories could get Ruth Davidson to swap Scottish politics for Westminster?
		
Click to expand...

Or wee Nicola? Don't like her politics much but at least she has some presence about her...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 27, 2017)

They need to skip a generation, they have time before the next election, don't bring in Davies or Boris as it will be just more of the same.  Surely there is someone in the party who can connect a bit with voters?  And don't even go near Rees-Mogg unless they want the party to turn into a nasty caricature of itself with Victorian dad at the helm. As I'm sure his posh upper class schtick will wear off very quickly indeed, if it hasn't already.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2017)

Gina Miller


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 27, 2017)

"May *rumoured to be *saying she'll go in 2 years." seems a better description!

Seems a daft thing to announce - for so many reasons!

Meanwhile, further down the article, (Only) "15 Tories have so far agreed to sign a letter of no confidence in the PM. It needs 48 to trigger a contest." might (or might not) be of greater concern - if indeed true! If true, I'd suggest these are quite likely simply those that strongly disagreed with the deal made (that had to be made with one of the 'opposition parties') with the DUP to stay in power!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 27, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Gina Miller

Click to expand...

A big deal in her own house. Nowhere else. Will start having some credibility when she stands for election and people actually choose whether we want to listen to her or not.


----------



## chippa1909 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Or wee Nicola? Don't like her politics much but at least she has some presence about her...
		
Click to expand...

We'll be keeping Sturgeon thanks but they can do whatever the hell they want with wee Colonel Davidson.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 27, 2017)

Don't care, they are all as corrupt as each other, they all have sold their souls and they'll all crap on the population no matter which party they belong to.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2017)

chippa1909 said:



			We'll be keeping Sturgeon thanks but they can do whatever the hell they want with wee Colonel Davidson.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right, now a busted flush in Scotland but seen as a leader of the UK Tory party.
Good luck with that one.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 27, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Quite right, now a busted flush in Scotland but seen as a leader of the UK Tory party.
Good luck with that one.
		
Click to expand...

Interested to hear why you think she's seen as a busted flush after leading the Scottish Conservatives to their best general election result in Scotland since 1983 only a couple of months ago.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Interested to hear why you think she's seen as a busted flush after leading the Scottish Conservatives to their best general election result in Scotland since 1983 only a couple of months ago.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you are not up to date with Scottish Politics.

She has allowed a couple of banned Sectarian/Racist councillors back into the Scottish Tory party.
She went 'absent without Leave' for a couple of weeks and then she was 'economical with the truth' about the reasons why they were allowed  to re-join.

BTW the election result was with the help of a carve up deal with Labour voters.


----------



## larmen (Aug 27, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I can understand why TM might want out since she inherited a real poisoned chalice.
		
Click to expand...

Well, when there was that Torry leadership contest, I don't think she wasn't aware that there was a referendum just before that. Did the party force her to stand, or was her ego bigger than her ability? As a former cabinet minister she should have had a good idea what the PM should be doing.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 27, 2017)

Not massively up to speed on Scottish politics or for that matter UK politics apart from the major stories as it's been a busy few months for me. Hadn't seen the story about the reinstated councillors but I don't recall Nicola Sturgeon being described as a busted flush earlier this year when one of the SNP councillors wasn't even disciplined for a racist twitter rant against the English.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not massively up to speed on Scottish politics or for that matter UK politics apart from the major stories as it's been a busy few months for me. Hadn't seen the story about the reinstated councillors but I don't recall Nicola Sturgeon being described as a busted flush earlier this year when one of the SNP councillors wasn't even disciplined for a racist twitter rant against the English.
		
Click to expand...

I don't recall that SNP case, have you a link?.

It is not the re instatement re Colonel Ruth.......... it is the 'training' that she said the two councillors had [not] received.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 27, 2017)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ining-senior-councillor-anti-english-remarks/


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ining-senior-councillor-anti-english-remarks/

Click to expand...

Good ol 'whataboutry'.

Correct me if I am wrong but I don't see any 'anti English' comment in Doolan's words, seems more to do with anti Union.
He is an SNP member so hardly surprising.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 28, 2017)

larmen said:



			Well, when there was that Torry leadership contest, I don't think she wasn't aware that there was a referendum just before that. Did the party force her to stand, or was her ego bigger than her ability? As a former cabinet minister she should have had a good idea what the PM should be doing.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I don't have too much sympathy for her.

She clearly had ambitions to be PM and you can't always pick and choose when opportunities arise. She's got the bad luck to be PM at a time when she's mandated to do something she doesn't personally agree with, and that could possibly do massive damage to the country and our economy.


----------



## medwayjon (Aug 28, 2017)

There's a big core of support for Jacob Rees Mogg, but I'm not a fan

Amber Rudd is a likely candidate

I don't want Boris, I'd cease my membership if he became leader.

I'd gladly support Damien Green, or Tom Tugenhadt if they had a chance.

Ive already texted the minister for sport asking her to throw her hat in the ring, she would be absolutely fantastic, Tracey Crouch is a great MP here.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 28, 2017)

medwayjon said:



			There's a big core of support for Jacob Rees Mogg, but I'm not a fan

Amber Rudd is a likely candidate

*I don't want Boris, I'd cease my membership if he became leader.*

I'd gladly support Damien Green, or Tom Tugenhadt if they had a chance.

Ive already texted the minister for sport asking her to throw her hat in the ring, she would be absolutely fantastic, Tracey Crouch is a great MP here.
		
Click to expand...

I'd cease to have any faith in humanity....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2017)

medwayjon said:



			There's a big core of support for Jacob Rees Mogg, but I'm not a fan

Amber Rudd is a likely candidate

I don't want Boris, I'd cease my membership if he became leader.

I'd gladly support Damien Green, or Tom Tugenhadt if they had a chance.

Ive already texted the minister for sport asking her to throw her hat in the ring, she would be absolutely fantastic, Tracey Crouch is a great MP here.
		
Click to expand...


That is a seriously scary list.

Corbyn has bombed on his Scottish tour.......very little support, crowds counted in their 10's at some venues.
He also made a huge gaff about our legal system [which he did not know we had]
Labour cannot win the UK without the Scottish votes, so I think he can be ruled out now.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 28, 2017)

chippa1909 said:



			We'll be keeping Sturgeon thanks but they can do whatever the hell they want with wee Colonel Davidson.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, and there's no doubt The Mooth has been trying to build a profile in England over the last couple of years. Happily she is literally all mooth and no troosers, and will be found out when she has to come out with actual policies rather than repeating "referendum" ad infinitum.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 28, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ining-senior-councillor-anti-english-remarks/

Click to expand...

Strugg;ling to see any 'racism' nor any 'anti-english' remarks there? Certainly not on a par at all with the councillors Moothy has been avoiding making any comment on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2017)

Sir Keir Starmer...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			There was a worse pm in between those two. I can understand why TM might want out since she inherited a real poisoned chalice.

Unfortunately, I can't think of any current front bench politicians who seem like good candidates for pm at the moment. *Maybe the tories could get Ruth Davidson to swap Scottish politics for Westminster?*

Click to expand...

I think she cares too much about Scotland and would much prefer to be First Minister.  Besides - I suspect she is way too much of a leftie for the majority of Tories.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Or wee Nicola? Don't like her politics much but at least she has some presence about her...
		
Click to expand...

Which would be fun but I'm not sure of the circumstances that would make that happen,  besides she'd have to be MP of an English seat - as would Davidson.  And aren't the English sick of being bossed about by Scots


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2017)

I did actually think May would make a reasonable of being PM - but she has turned out a disaster (IMO).  And quitting in two years time?  Might go some way explain Labour's shift of position on the SM and the CU i a transition.  2 yrs down the road - post March 2019 - potential for a shambolic exit - with a confused and furious electorate.  New Tory leader would have to call a GE?


----------



## HughJars (Aug 29, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Which would be fun but I'm not sure of the circumstances that would make that happen,  *besides she'd have to be MP of an English seat* - as would Davidson.  And aren't the English sick of being bossed about by Scots 

Click to expand...

Come again? :mmm:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			Come again? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Westminster MPs of Scottish seats don't have a vote in the Commons on English matters - remember EVEL?  Can't ever imagine a PM not being able to vote on any important piece of legislation.  EVEL effectively rules out an MP for a Scottish constituency ever becoming the leader of Labour or Conservatives.  Good bit of democracy that.


----------



## Duffier"Snowman"Mulligan (Aug 30, 2017)

They'll keep her till messy part of Brexit is done and tidy.
Then Boris will rise from ashes to seal the deal.


----------



## GaryK (Aug 30, 2017)

I think that Boris is playing his own "end game" and doing it very well [for himself].
Whether that is a positive or negative for UK politics is yet to be seen...only a couple a years to wait!


----------



## shivas irons (Aug 30, 2017)

The sooner May goes the better,totally inept woman who hasnt got a clue and makes ridiculous decisions like being so naive as to call a general election and thinks she would easily win it .Step aside May the country needs a leader and not an emotional busybody.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't think May was the only person in the country "naive" enough to think the Tories would win the election easily. Pretty much every polling organisation and political commentator was of the same view when the election was called.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2017)

GaryK said:



			I think that Boris is playing his own "end game" and doing it very well [for himself].
Whether that is a positive or negative for UK politics is yet to be seen...only a couple a years to wait!
		
Click to expand...

If being a joke amongst foreign diplomats is doing very well for himself - then yes - I suppose he is

Jacob Rees Mogg as PM; Boris Johnson as FS, and Andrea Leadsom as Chancellor would make a laughing stock of the UK.  But it just wouldn't be very funny.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 30, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If being a joke amongst foreign diplomats is doing very well for himself - then yes - I suppose he is

Jacob Rees Mogg as PM; Boris Johnson as FS, and Andrea Leadsom as Chancellor would make a laughing stock of the UK.  But it just wouldn't be very funny.
		
Click to expand...

Juncker is thought a bit of comedy figure, by many, throughout Europe and beyond...

Yet, you are quite happy to believe he's the best thing since sliced bread...


----------



## ger147 (Aug 30, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Juncker is thought a bit of comedy figure, by many, throughout Europe and beyond...

Yet, you are quite happy to believe he's the best thing since sliced bread...
		
Click to expand...

Sliced Bread is over rated. Fajitas on the other hand...


----------



## IanM (Aug 30, 2017)

We could get Corbyn.  He'd make a great job of finishing what Blair and Brown did so diligently!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 30, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Sliced Bread is over rated. Fajitas on the other hand...
		
Click to expand...

Are you kidding? Allllll about bagels


----------



## HughJars (Aug 30, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Juncker is thought a bit of comedy figure, by many, throughout Europe and beyond...

Yet, you are quite happy to believe he's the best thing since sliced bread...
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that's true. 

Juncker is ridiculed by the English right wing press because he won't let Westminster roll over the EU. I'd suggest his standing in Europe is pretty high.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 30, 2017)

HughJars said:



			I don't think that's true. 

Juncker is ridiculed by the English right wing press because he won't let Westminster roll over the EU. I'd suggest his standing in Europe is pretty high.
		
Click to expand...

The east Europeans I work with advise there's not a lot of love for Juncker where they come from...


----------



## shivas irons (Aug 30, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't think May was the only person in the country "naive" enough to think the Tories would win the election easily. Pretty much every polling organisation and political commentator was of the same view when the election was called.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but she called it.....


----------



## IanM (Aug 30, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			The east Europeans I work with advise there's not a lot of love for Juncker where they come from...
		
Click to expand...

Polish PM has certainly waxed lyrical recently.... but nothing compared with Juncker when full of (paid for on expenses) Bolly!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 30, 2017)

IanM said:



			Polish PM has certainly waxed lyrical recently.... but nothing compared with Juncker when full of (paid for on expenses) Bolly!!
		
Click to expand...

One of the ladies showed me a cartoon in the Polish newspaper, they read, alluding to Junckers numerous appearances in public looking more than worse for wear... And, that he gets a bit too touchy/feely and kissy kissy when doing so...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 30, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Yeah but she called it.....
		
Click to expand...

Would you have done differently if all the polls, political commentators and experts were saying that you could strengthen your position? The problem wasn't calling the election it was running a disastrous campaign.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 30, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Would you have done differently if all the polls, political commentators and experts were saying that you could strengthen your position? The problem wasn't calling the election it was running a disastrous campaign.
		
Click to expand...

...and believing an overwhelmingly biased right wing press corp in this country. A total lack of self awareness was her biggest failing, along with not seeing that outside the London media, Corbyn's message was getting through and popular.


----------



## jp5 (Aug 30, 2017)

Wouldn't be surprised if the next PM was Corbyn.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 30, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Would you have done differently if all the polls, political commentators and experts were saying that you could strengthen your position? The problem wasn't calling the election it was running a disastrous campaign.
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I wouldn't have called an election. The election was a classic example of putting the good of her party above that of the country. The outcome served her right and the only pity was she was still able to cling to power.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 30, 2017)

As has been noted many times before don't feel the majority of the tories [in Westminster] want to be the ones associated with taking us out of Europe... They'd far sooner others had that responsibility and if they came up short of the exiteers expectations it would give them the 'high ground'...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 30, 2017)

HughJars said:



			...and believing an overwhelmingly biased right wing press corp in this country. A total lack of self awareness was her biggest failing, along with not seeing that outside the London media, Corbyn's message was getting through and popular.
		
Click to expand...

Mind you Corbyn has just make the same mistake as May in Scotland.
His lack of awareness and ignorance was quite staggering.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 30, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Mind you Corbyn has just make the same mistake as May in Scotland.
His lack of awareness and ignorance was quite staggering.
		
Click to expand...

Very true.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 30, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Mind you Corbyn has just make the same mistake as May in Scotland.
His lack of awareness and ignorance was quite staggering.
		
Click to expand...




HughJars said:



			Very true.
		
Click to expand...

Am I missing something in the media? Articles I've read seem to give glowing reviews of him going to Scotland. Can you point me in the direction of the other opinion? I'll admit it's only been a few cursory google searches so far but I'm not seeing all the woe and angst from this thread?


----------



## User62651 (Aug 30, 2017)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Am I missing something in the media? Articles I've read seem to give glowing reviews of him going to Scotland. Can you point me in the direction of the other opinion? I'll admit it's only been a few cursory google searches so far but I'm not seeing all the woe and angst from this thread?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I barely knew Corbyn had been up here so hadn't heard anything negative or positive. Maybe I haven't been paying attention. I did hear Kezia Dugdale has packed it in today, she couldn't really get heard above Sturgeon and Davidson so not surprised, don't envy her successor in Scottish Labour but you never know, could find another Donald Dewar (what a thoroughly decent Labour man and first minister he was, pity there aren't more like him).


----------



## HughJars (Aug 30, 2017)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Am I missing something in the media? Articles I've read seem to give glowing reviews of him going to Scotland. Can you point me in the direction of the other opinion? I'll admit it's only been a few cursory google searches so far but I'm not seeing all the woe and angst from this thread?
		
Click to expand...

Unlike in England, his events were attended by dozens at most. He also put his foot in it by showing his ignorance of the seperate Scottish legal system, and most pointedly saying that Holyrood should be spending to mitigate Tory austerity (it actually already spends over Â£100m doing so) while ignoring the fact that in Wales, Labour spend zero in this area. He toured 18 "target" seats, not a single one is a Tory seat. 

He made a bit of a fool of himself.


https://www.theguardian.com/politic...-is-deeply-worrying-scottish-voters-on-corbyn

https://www.politicshome.com/news/u...orbyn-mocked-saying-problematic-scotland-have

http://thenational.scot/comment/155...langer_proves_how_ignorant_he_is_of_Scotland/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Juncker is thought a bit of comedy figure, by many, throughout Europe and beyond...

Yet, you are quite happy to believe he's the best thing since sliced bread...
		
Click to expand...

I have strong no view on Juncker one way or another whatsoever - I have no idea why you think I think him so marvellous. I DO however believe he has significant influence within EU decision-making, and so not necessarily someone to take the P out of.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			The east Europeans I work with advise there's not a lot of love for Juncker where they come from...
		
Click to expand...

Some folk in the UK would have Jacob Rees Mogg as PM!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 30, 2017)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Am I missing something in the media? Articles I've read seem to give glowing reviews of him going to Scotland. Can you point me in the direction of the other opinion? I'll admit it's only been a few cursory google searches so far but I'm not seeing all the woe and angst from this thread?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you are looking at [and acknowledging] the wrong 'media'.

Scottish media is extremely anti Scots Government and will spin any story against it.

SLAB leaders are falling over themselves to not stand for leadership:lol:


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 30, 2017)

HughJars said:



			Unlike in England, his events were attended by dozens at most. He also put his foot in it by showing his ignorance of the seperate Scottish legal system, and most pointedly saying that Holyrood should be spending to mitigate Tory austerity (it actually already spends over Â£100m doing so) while ignoring the fact that in Wales, Labour spend zero in this area. He toured 18 "target" seats, not a single one is a Tory seat. 

He made a bit of a fool of himself.


https://www.theguardian.com/politic...-is-deeply-worrying-scottish-voters-on-corbyn

https://www.politicshome.com/news/u...orbyn-mocked-saying-problematic-scotland-have

http://thenational.scot/comment/155...langer_proves_how_ignorant_he_is_of_Scotland/

Click to expand...

Still haven't seen anything about the crowd sizes coming out of those.

Re: your point about touring non-Tory seats, why would he? He's looked at the smallest majority seats, called them targets. OFTOMH the first "tory" target seat was something like number 90 in his list. That would be like the SNP only touring Welsh constituencies instead of the labour/tory/other seats in Scotoland.

He did indeed drop a big clanger though about the legal system, albeit it sounds like it was a passing comment and much ado about nothing. Sounds like the standard "if he isn't SNP, we don't like him tbh".


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 30, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Perhaps you are looking at [and acknowledging] the wrong 'media'.

Scottish media is extremely anti Scots Government and will spin any story against it.

SLAB leaders are falling over themselves to not stand for leadership:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Sounding a bit Trump esque, albeit you did well to avoid the phrase "fake media".


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 30, 2017)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Sounding a bit Trump esque, albeit you did well to avoid the phrase "fake media".
		
Click to expand...

Spot on! If it isn't positive news, Scottish nats and trump both blame the media.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			The election was a classic example of putting the good of her party above that of the country.
		
Click to expand...

She's not the first and I'm sure she won't be the last to do that though.

It could be argued that she was putting the wishes of the majority of the population first by trying to increase her majority to push through Brexit legislation. Or that she was simply trying to destroy Labour with such a crushing victory that Corbyn would have had to resign or the party could easily have split.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 30, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			She's not the first and I'm sure she won't be the last to do that though.

It could be argued that she was putting the wishes of the majority of the population first by trying to increase her majority to push through Brexit legislation. Or that she was simply trying to destroy Labour with such a crushing victory that Corbyn would have had to resign or the party could easily have split.
		
Click to expand...

You're right - David Cameron did it as well. She should have been carrying out the will of the majority by getting on with it, she had enough of a majority - I bet she yearns for it now.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			You're right - David Cameron did it as well. She should have been carrying out the will of the majority by getting on with it, she had enough of a majority - I bet she yearns for it now.
		
Click to expand...

As did many before them on both sides of the political divide.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 30, 2017)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Still haven't seen anything about the crowd sizes coming out of those.

Re: your point about touring non-Tory seats, why would he? He's looked at the smallest majority seats, called them targets. OFTOMH the first "tory" target seat was something like number 90 in his list. That would be like the SNP only touring Welsh constituencies instead of the labour/tory/other seats in Scotoland.

He did indeed drop a big clanger though about the legal system, albeit it sounds like it was a passing comment and much ado about nothing. *Sounds like the standard "if he isn't SNP, we don't like him tbh"*.
		
Click to expand...

Au contraire, I'm a huge fan, just what England needs, he stole most of the existing SNP policies for his manifesto. However his "I'm in favour of self determination for everywhere in the world except Scotland" means he'll never get my vote unless I move back to England. 

Crowd sizes - just look at the photos from the rear. 

Seats -  I suggest you look at the make up of Scottish seats and reassess his choices.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Spot on! If it isn't positive news, Scottish nats and trump both blame the media.
		
Click to expand...

you'll note the difference there, Trump is the President, Sturgeon never blames the media. 

We, joe public, are allowed to get frustrated at the media in this country, as Americans do at Fox News and Breitbart, or are you saying you believe what the daily mail prints?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 30, 2017)

HughJars said:



			you'll note the difference there, Trump is the President, Sturgeon never blames the media. 

We, joe public, are allowed to get frustrated at the media in this country, as Americans do at Fox News and Breitbart, or are you saying you believe what the daily mail prints?
		
Click to expand...

Sturgeon is better than trump, I'll give you that much!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2017)

No worries - we can all calm down - TM has declared from Japan that she has no intention of going anywhere.

I haven't a clue whether that is good or bad for anyone - never mind Corbyn.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 30, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No worries - we can all calm down - TM has declared from Japan that she has no intention of going anywhere.

I haven't a clue whether that is good or bad for anyone - never mind Corbyn.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is very good for those that do not want the Tories to win at the next election.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think it is very good for those that do not want the Tories to win at the next election.
		
Click to expand...

I have hesitated celebrating on these grounds because I don't think TM remaining for long will be good for the UK - especially if it triggers the Tories getting rid of her.  The prospect of any combination of Johnson, Rees Mogg, and Leadsom in the three main roles of government is just a dreadful thought.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 30, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have strong no view on Juncker one way or another whatsoever - I have no idea why you think I think him so marvellous. I DO however believe he has significant influence within EU decision-making, and so not necessarily someone to take the P out of.
		
Click to expand...

I put Juncker and Barnier right up there with Blair and Brown as absolutely not to be trusted...
They'll happily be telling a good line to your face and then go off and promptly stab you in the back..



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Some folk in the UK would have Jacob Rees Mogg as PM!
		
Click to expand...

Should he ever make No 10 I'd be digging out my hard hat, scarf and DM's...
I don't believe I'd struggle to find me a protest march to join...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 31, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have hesitated celebrating on these grounds because I don't think TM remaining for long will be good for the UK - especially if it triggers the Tories getting rid of her.  The prospect of any combination of Johnson, Rees Mogg, and Leadsom in the three main roles of government is just a dreadful thought.
		
Click to expand...

Or the prospect of a younger Tory who can actually connect with the British public and who reigns in the hard Brexiters against Corbyn (who is doing himself no favours whatsoever on Brexit) could lead to big Tory gains. Tomato Tomayto...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 31, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			I put Juncker and Barnier right up there with Blair and Brown as absolutely not to be trusted...
*They'll happily be telling a good line to your face and then go off and promptly stab you in the back..*



Should he ever make No 10 I'd be digging out my hard hat, scarf and DM's...
I don't believe I'd struggle to find me a protest march to join...
		
Click to expand...

I will not call a snap election........


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 31, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			I put Juncker and Barnier right up there with Blair and Brown as absolutely not to be trusted...
They'll happily be telling a good line to your face and then go off and promptly stab you in the back..
		
Click to expand...

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/polit...ess-theyre-right-wing-*******s-20170502126918


----------



## HughJars (Aug 31, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/polit...ess-theyre-right-wing-*******s-20170502126918 

Click to expand...

Funny cos it's so true


----------



## User62651 (Aug 31, 2017)

Don't think the mass of Tory MPs will let her stay on indefinitely, her announcement of staying on must mean a leadership contest is coming sooner rather than later given her poor GE result and general ineptitude. She has no authority. Trouble is who would be better? William Hague (not an MP) would be my only choice of Tory (and just maybe Hammond at a push) so he'd need to win a by election to qualify.
May's PR people aren't training her right either, she's still making silly soundbites, repeating herself and doing her blinky eyes and nodding head mannerisms when talking to the media that convey a total lack of confidence imo.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 31, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Or the prospect of a younger Tory who can actually connect with the British public and who reigns in the hard Brexiters against Corbyn (who is doing himself no favours whatsoever on Brexit) could lead to big Tory gains. Tomato Tomayto...
		
Click to expand...

Resurrect DaveCam?

And, you are right about Jezza... He should have stuck to his beliefs... 
His butt cheeks are now red raw from sitting on the fence..
Hugely disappointed with him...
A vote wasted...


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 31, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/polit...ess-theyre-right-wing-*******s-20170502126918 

Click to expand...

Oh dear...

Quite hilarious....

One of my biggest angsts is that the yurt living yogurt knitting Daily Mash reading  members of my party have moved it away from the very people it should be representing... Putting them fully on ignore... Causing them to look to the right where they, very mistakenly, believe they find folk listening to and hearing them...


On a more positive point I did also learn why the good people of Feltham are chasing after bitcoins... Fools!


----------



## User62651 (Aug 31, 2017)

Just watched May's speech in front of PM Abe to PM Abe in Japan on Sky news before ongoing media questions, she couldn't lift her eyes from the pages to look at him once, nothing memorised, no delivery style or pauses, struggling along at the end with basic reading. Was wincing a bit for her tbh. Must do better, very uninspiring.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 31, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Or the prospect of a younger Tory who can actually connect with the British public and who reigns in the hard Brexiters against Corbyn (who is doing himself no favours whatsoever on Brexit) could lead to big Tory gains. Tomato Tomayto...
		
Click to expand...

Wee Ruthie proves that they do exist...and there must be a wee Ruthie somewhere in the ranks of the Tory party in England.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 31, 2017)

Heseltine putting the boot into May on sky news as I type. Thin ice....


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 31, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Interested to hear why you think she's seen as a busted flush after leading the Scottish Conservatives to their best general election result in Scotland since 1983 only a couple of months ago.
		
Click to expand...

She's too busy pulling the strings of Scottish Labour


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 31, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



*Resurrect DaveCam?*

And, you are right about Jezza... He should have stuck to his beliefs... 
His butt cheeks are now red raw from sitting on the fence..
Hugely disappointed with him...
A vote wasted...
		
Click to expand...

Well someone like him when he became leader, but possibly with a bit less Eton pig based baggage. 

The more I see of May, and trying to ignore her politics which I mostly completely disagree with, I just am not convinced about her purely on a leadership/inspiring level as someone to unite and lead this country.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 31, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			The more I see of May, and trying to ignore her politics which I mostly completely disagree with, I just am not convinced about her purely on a leadership/inspiring level as someone to unite and lead this country.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know what her politics actually are though...

I am sure she doesn't even know herself as her stance seems to flip flop on a daily basis...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 31, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Do you know what her politics actually are though...

I am sure she doesn't even know herself as her stance seems to flip flop on a daily basis...
		
Click to expand...

I'd almost put money on her being a Christian Democrat - quoting from the well know oracle

_Christian democratic parties are political parties that seek to apply Christian principles to public policy.  Christian democracy often advocates centre-right positions on cultural, social, and moral issues and social market economic policies. In Europe, where their opponents have traditionally been secularist socialists, Christian democratic parties are moderately conservative overall_

..and so now that she is in a position of real power (as Home Sec she blustered a lot and achieved very little) she feels very uncomfortable with what is expected of her by her party - hence how unauthentic she can come across as - at times displaying what could be almost nervous tics.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 31, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'd almost put money on her being a Christian Democrat - quoting from the well know oracle

_Christian democratic parties are political parties that seek to apply Christian principles to public policy.  Christian democracy often advocates centre-right positions on cultural, social, and moral issues and social market economic policies. In Europe, where their opponents have traditionally been secularist socialists, Christian democratic parties are moderately conservative overall_

..and so now that she is in a position of real power (as Home Sec she blustered a lot and achieved very little) she feels very uncomfortable with what is expected of her by her party - hence how unauthentic she can come across as - at times displaying what could be almost nervous tics.
		
Click to expand...

You are probably not far wrong in that assessment...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 6, 2017)

On ITVâ€™s Good Morning Britain today Jacob Rees Mogg explains how he against abortion in ALL circumstances and is opposed to gay marriage.

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...posed-to-gay-marriage-and-abortion-even-after

Now Tim Farron resigned as Leader of the LibDems on the grounds that, whilst he could separate his faith beliefs from affecting his policy making as LibDem leader, he realised that many of the public would not believe that to be the case and so could be damaging to the party.  

So whither Rees Mogg?

Has Moggie shot himself in both of his very privileged paws in respect of leadership of the Tories.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 6, 2017)

I was under the impression that there could not be a catholic pm. Hence Blair waited to come out of the closet til he had resigned.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 6, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On ITVâ€™s Good Morning Britain today Jacob Rees Mogg explains how he against abortion in ALL circumstances and is opposed to gay marriage.

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...posed-to-gay-marriage-and-abortion-even-after

Now Tim Farron resigned as Leader of the LibDems on the grounds that, whilst he could separate his faith beliefs from affecting his policy making as LibDem leader, he realised that many of the public would not believe that to be the case and so could be damaging to the party.  

So whither Rees Mogg?

*Has Moggie shot himself in both of his very privileged paws in respect of leadership of the Tories*.
		
Click to expand...

Said it before but he wont be the leader as he is a living parody of some posh Tory toff.  Which is amusing for 5 minutes and will appeal to certain types, but will quickly wear very thin with a lot of he electorate.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 6, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I was under the impression that there could not be a catholic pm. Hence Blair waited to come out of the closet til he had resigned.
		
Click to expand...

Not prohibited.

But rather awkward constitutionally - and perhaps even legally - unless a workaround of an 1829 Act of Parliament is made.



Hacker Khan said:



			Said it before but he wont be the leader as he is a *living parody* of some posh Tory toff.  Which is amusing for 5 minutes and will appeal to certain types, but will quickly wear very thin with a lot of he electorate.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have used 'epitome' and added 'condescending'! But otherwise, a perfect description!

Not sure whether he or Bozo would be more embarrassing for the Tories!


----------



## GG26 (Sep 6, 2017)

It is a worry that there appears so little talent running the country at the moment and there is no one from the other parties who you would trust to run the country either.

Even as a tory supporter I feel that the most credible recent candidate was David Milliband - Labour shot themselves in the foot by selecting his brother as leader.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 6, 2017)

GG26 said:



			It is a worry that there appears so little talent running the country at the moment and there is no one from the other parties who you would trust to run the country either.

Even as a tory supporter I feel that the most credible recent candidate was David Milliband - Labour shot themselves in the foot by selecting his brother as leader.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing stopping him returning.

Or maybe Chuka Umunna will change his mind...

Can't think of anyone on the Tory side.  I though May was the best bet to make decent fist of it - how wrong was I.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 16, 2017)

Boris is prowling again for the top job, seems yesterday's Telegraph 10 point piece is a move on his part with the paper backing him strongly for PM's job, RuthieD slapped it down on twitter as bad timing/disloyalty given the tube terror incident and May is silent. Has Boris caculated this well? Seems like he wants PM job sooner rather than later. Was backing out last year for Tory leadership therefore a well planned decision from Boris or just luck that May has turned out to be fairly hopeless, thereby increasing Boris's chances massively now.
IMO if BJ takes a run at the leadership soon he'll win. May carries no weight with the 1922 lot.
Thought of PM Johnson would have worried me greatly a year ago but now I'm not sure - maybe he would make a better PM and could handle the EU/Brexit business more effectively.
Thoughts?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 16, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nothing stopping him returning.

Or maybe Chuka Umunna will change his mind...

Can't think of anyone on the Tory side.  I though May was the best bet to make decent fist of it - how wrong was I.
		
Click to expand...

I might not agree with David Davies politics but I think he's head and shoulders above anything in UK politics at present.... bring back David Milliband!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 16, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Thought of PM Johnson would have worried me greatly a year ago but now I'm not sure - maybe he would make a better PM and could handle the EU/Brexit business more effectively.
Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...


Gets distracted too easily...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 16, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Boris is prowling again for the top job, seems yesterday's Telegraph 10 point piece is a move on his part with the paper backing him strongly for PM's job, RuthieD slapped it down on twitter as bad timing/disloyalty given the tube terror incident and May is silent. Has Boris caculated this well? Seems like he wants PM job sooner rather than later. Was backing out last year for Tory leadership therefore a well planned decision from Boris or just luck that May has turned out to be fairly hopeless, thereby increasing Boris's chances massively now.
IMO if BJ takes a run at the leadership soon he'll win. May carries no weight with the 1922 lot.
Thought of PM Johnson would have worried me greatly a year ago but now I'm not sure - maybe he would make a better PM and could handle the EU/Brexit business more effectively.
Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

The guy is a nasty opportunist.  He was one of the main players in Brexit where he was mostly driven by personal greed and a wish to get rid of Cameron so he could become PM and he was prepared to screw the country up to achieve that. He wrote 2 columns, one for Brexit and one against and basically chose which one to use based on what was best for his political career.  http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...vealed-expressing-doubts-brexit-a7363781.html  He is regarded as a joke by most respected foreign governments who surprisingly enough do not buy into the 'posh endearing toff' shtick.   https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2016/07/the-world-reacts-to-boris/491381/ He is now repeating the 350 million claim one minute (which we all know is a lie) and going back on it the next. Following Trump in the 'if I just say enough lies they will believe some of it' tactics. And in his 10 point plan for Brexit success, one of his points was.               

*Brexit will be a success,  *â€œ*This country will succeed in our new national enterprise, and will succeed mightily.â€
*
That is not a plan, it is just a vague statement of what he wants to happen. He's seen how Trump seems to say any old BS and some people lap it up so he's trying the same. It's like me putting a 10 point plan to get down to scratch with one of the points being '_I will get down to scratch and I will feel great' 

_He is a joke and to me is says so much about the paucity of potential leaders of this country of him and Rees Mogg are seriously being considered.  Is that the best we can offer, harking back to the 1800s when we were ruled by posh toffs from Eton and we knew our place.'   I wish the UK would just look forwards for a change, not back with some Thatcher clone or the type of leaders who were in charge when we last has an empire.  Move on, nothing to see here.....


----------



## larmen (Sep 16, 2017)

There are so many of them, there must be a reasonable competent Tory hiding somewhere. They just don't seem to be able to get them onto the front benches. And from the back benchers we only hear of the one guy who reminds me of Sir Norman Fry.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 17, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen, the actions of an alleged serious contender to lead this country in the brave new world after Brexit.

http://www.newstatesman.com/politic...vers-polite-firm-smackdown-boris-johnson-over 

Best of luck with that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Ladies and gentlemen, the actions of an alleged serious contender to lead this country in the brave new world after Brexit.

http://www.newstatesman.com/politic...vers-polite-firm-smackdown-boris-johnson-over 

Best of luck with that.
		
Click to expand...

It's all good.  Bojo just feelng a bit miffed he's not making the headlines these days.  Thinking that he's gotta be a better option than Moggie once the cry goes up after the Tory Party conference to get rid of May when she announces she's going to pay the EU a settlement of Â£50bn  It's  all about Boris - our lovable tousle-haired tyke of a Foreign Secretary.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 18, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's all good.  Bojo just feelng a bit miffed he's not making the headlines these days.  Thinking that he's gotta be a better option than Moggie once the cry goes up after the Tory Party conference to get rid of May when she announces she's going to pay the EU a settlement of Â£50bn  It's  all about Boris - our lovable tousle-haired tyke of a Foreign Secretary.
		
Click to expand...

Still, after calling Brexit to mostly settle internal Tory divisions in the party, at least they are now not gambling with economic well being of he country over the next few decades with their petty personal squabbles and selfish naked ambition to lead their party. That's all good then.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 18, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Still, after calling Brexit to mostly settle internal Tory divisions in the party, at least they are now not gambling with economic well being of he country over the next few decades with their petty personal squabbles and selfish naked ambition to lead their party. That's all good then.
		
Click to expand...

It's all good...

but not for the country...

Oh - the country...forgot about that 

Boris is bored and hopeless - he is an inveterate liar and all he cares about is himself.  He's not even the best government minister in his family...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 18, 2017)

And still on LBC (listen before you criticise) I hear callers eulogising Boris - praising him to the heavens - hoping he will be our next PM - such a clever guy.  This being someone who is a self-centred; bare-faced and brazen liar; a cheat; a fraud - who cares for little else than himself.  Yet sees his star waning.

Yet some and too many seem unfazed by all of that in their desperation for a hard Brexit - because I cannot for the life of me imagine what else Johnson might by looked to to deliver, or why anyone would trust him further than they could throw him - and that wouldn't be very far.

So yes Johnson - tell us once more and again and again that Â£350m a week for the NHS lie that you have resurrected...


----------



## User62651 (Sep 19, 2017)

Anyone think May has anything new to offer on Friday's Florence speech to move us out of the impasse with EU or will it be the usual somewhat vague platitudes of a 'deeper union with Europe after Brexit' etc  with no detail or substance? Has been undermined by Boris already yet refuses to sack him which is generally accepted as weakness on her part. In light of Boris's intervention this speech is getting built up in the media more and more but fear is it's going to fall flat. Seems like there's quite a bit hanging on this for her. Her party seem more divided than ever over the best way to exit EU. 
I thought she did ok in Canada, better than usual when she spoke, helped by Trudeau's nice words about UK of course, the guy is quite inspiring as a leader I think and maybe some of that rubbed off on her.


----------



## drdel (Sep 19, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And still on LBC (listen before you criticise) I hear callers eulogising Boris - praising him to the heavens - hoping he will be our next PM - such a clever guy.  This being* someone who is a self-centred; bare-faced and brazen liar; a cheat; a fraud - who cares for little else than himself. * Yet sees his star waning.

Yet some and too many seem unfazed by all of that in their desperation for a hard Brexit - because I cannot for the life of me imagine what else Johnson might by looked to to deliver, or why anyone would trust him further than they could throw him - and that wouldn't be very far.

So yes Johnson - tell us once more and again and again that Â£350m a week for the NHS lie that you have resurrected...
		
Click to expand...

I assume you've met the guy and this comment is based on your personal experience!  

I did have several dealings with him while he was MoL and I found him knowledgeable and in full command of the situation under discussion. He is pretty bright with an excellent command of the English language which he uses more precisely than readers often read!


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 20, 2017)

drdel said:



			I did have several dealings with him while he was MoL and I found him knowledgeable and in full command of the situation under discussion. He is pretty bright with an excellent command of the English language which he uses more precisely than readers often read!
		
Click to expand...


I am guessing that was during his first term... Will begrudgingly admit that at first he did give a damn about doing his best for Londoners... But, for the second term he might as well have not bothered... In fact, I don't believe he did...


For balance... 'Uncle' Ken did exactly the same...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2017)

My _i_ newspaper has Dave Davies maneuvering for a shot at PM were TM to go - probably would happen as a result of things not going great over the Brexit negotiations.  Conflict of interest?


----------



## drdel (Sep 25, 2017)

IMO the 'game' that is politics is not a game anyone with any sense or talent would want to play.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2017)

drdel said:



			IMO the 'game' that is politics is not a game anyone with any sense or talent would want to play.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not the 'game' of politics - but I think there are many who go into it with a genuine wish to make a difference.  And so to Exhibit A - Mhairi Black MP.  Considered not standing last time round but did and was re-elected - why was she glad?

_"glad to be re-elected to go back down and continue to batter into whoever is in government that austerity is not working, it's not benefiting people's lives whatsoever. The people it is benefiting, you could argue, are the ones who need it least."_

Our current PM said not dissimilar words on her speech outside No10 when elected Tory leader and hence PM.  I think Mhairi probably says them with greater conviction and most certainly with greater understanding.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 25, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Maybe not the 'game' of politics - but I think there are many who go into it with a genuine wish to make a difference.  And so to Exhibit A - Mhairi Black MP.  Considered not standing last time round but did and was re-elected - why was she glad?

_"glad to be re-elected to go back down and continue to batter into whoever is in government that austerity is not working, it's not benefiting people's lives whatsoever. The people it is benefiting, you could argue, are the ones who need it least."_

Our current PM said not dissimilar words on her speech outside No10 when elected Tory leader and hence PM.  I think Mhairi probably says them with greater conviction and most certainly with greater understanding.
		
Click to expand...

And the comfort of knowing she will never have to face up to the responsibility of office. 

Easy to make speeches etc; condemning the actions of others when you know that you will never have actually deal with the problem.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			And the comfort of knowing she will never have to face up to the responsibility of office. 

Easy to make speeches etc; condemning the actions of others when you know that you will never have actually deal with the problem.
		
Click to expand...

She has to deal with the problem at the coal face every day she is in her constituency.  Paisley is not one of the better off towns in the UK.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 26, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			She has to deal with the problem at the coal face every day she is in her constituency.  Paisley is not one of the better off towns in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Well aware of that. 

However, my point still stands.  As a member of a party that is never likely to have executive power at a UK level it's very easy to make anti-austerity speeches. 

She's never going to have to "put her money where her mouth is ".

This is something Labour learned after their much better than expected performance in the GE.

They had to dampen people's expectations on Student Loans  just in case there was another election. 

Opposition is much easier than Government.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 29, 2017)

I see Ruth Davidson is closely behind Boris at the top of a 'Tories next leader' poll.

Not quite sure how that would work at FMQT if she wins.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 29, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I see Ruth Davidson is closely behind Boris at the top of a 'Tories next leader' poll.

Not quite sure how that would work at FMQT if she wins.
		
Click to expand...

Well she wouldn't have a vote on many matters


----------

